Ask HN: How much does p2p lending make? Are they highly profitable? - symbolepro
======
cagrimmett
Lending Club reports an average of 5-7% returns with low volatility. Source:
[https://www.lendingclub.com/site/investing/solid-
returns](https://www.lendingclub.com/site/investing/solid-returns)

